# I have FLU - I feel SICK



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well it's official , I have the Flu - which explains why I am lying in a limp heap on my couch wrapped in a rug . I look horrid , my eyes are tiny pink beads that coordinate with my raspberry colored nose , my hair is lying up in spikes ( I'm too sick to brush it ) - and I feel like I'm coughing up a lung .
My poor sister is nursing me back to health , because horrible Josh went off on his annual camping trip - I have made sure to breath on his pillow , to share my good fortune upon his return . Kirsty attempted to banish me to the bedroom ( possibly because she is sick of my peevish demands ) but I have crawled out to the couch and am now in possession of the T.V control .
When I am sick , I watch heart wrenching animal films - so far I have sobbed hysterically through Charlotte's Web , and Lassie ( the good 2006 English version ) . I am managing to coordinate wiping my eyes , with blowing my snot ridden nose - then I toss the tissues over my shoulder like Henry the 8th so my long suffering nurse can pick them up .
I am surviving on a steady diet of lemon , honey and whisky - Kirsty thinks she can sedate me with alcohol , but I'm not so sure . Last night I awoke to the shadow of my "nurse " standing over me with a pillow - SHE said she was making me more comfortable , I think she was attempting to silence my whining .
The dogs love when I am ill , they lie under my blankets with me in sympathy - they also like to bark as I cough . COUGH , COUGH , COUGH . Sarah P.S My pajamas are smelling a trifle stale , I might have to brave the shower


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Would you like some cheese with your whine?









Sorry Sarah, I was in your position a couple of weeks ago, so I feel your pain! Get well soon, hope the snuggles with the puppies are helping - although, if I know anything about Dakota's evil twin - Arabella will only be taking those used up tissues & shredding them into a million pieces!

Keep warm! Feel better real soon!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Sarah that was so funny








sorry for laughing







but















Honestly I hope you feel better, I always forget it's your Winter when it's our Summer.
I could imagine how sick you are, the Flu is terrible








Drink plenty of fluids and just rest.
I hope you feel better soon.
ANDREA


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh the winter flu - hope your feeling better tomorrow with lots more energy.

My favourite - Honey, lemon, whiskey but I add that to a cuppa hot tea - yumm it goes down so well when you are sick.

Sounds like sister nursie is doing a great job - not to sure about the "pillow" excuse -









I bet the furkids are enjoying your downtime !!!

Take care !!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry you caught 'the -bug"...it's no fun!! Gotta say though, you have a much better sense of humor than I have whenever it has hit me! I don't get sick often and when I do I get very 'insulted!" Hope it runs its course quickly and that you'll be feeling better in no time!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear you have the flu. Get lots of rest and snuggle up with your furbabies.







Hope you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no, the winter flu, there is nothing worse, you feel like you are dying and who ever is nursing you wishes you would hurry up and do it quietly







Sorry Sarah for laughing and making fun, but I agree, your sense of humour is wonderful considering you're feeling like crap









I sure hope you feel better real soon


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Sorry you aren't feelig well







atleast your babies are keeping you company


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Sarah , 
Humor is the best medicine! Get well soon!

Hugs and Kisses to the Gang, 

Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh no.







Blah, I hope you feel better soon. ...i.. had.. to.. laugh for a second. You're post are so.... creative.









Anyway, air







to you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Poor Sarah

Too bad you don't have your new puppy - then you could A) bond w/your new puppy - (i was really sick the first week I had Atticus home and we stayed on the couch for the entire week and he is trully attached to me)







torture your sister more by making her potty train the puppy for you while you are lying on the couch.

fluids, fluids maybe less whiskey..
a trashcan by the couch might be appropriate - because if your sister gets - sick from your dirty tissues -cause you'll be taking care of her...
I hope you get better soon.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon....me & my hubby both have summer colds...horrible weekend....I have a question can you give your dog a cold????? I told my hubby not to kiss the dogs just in case. Does anybody know if we are contagious to dogs?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh gosh, I hate the flu. At least your fluffies can ward off the chills for you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Get well soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in to see what's new....and what's this??? You're sick...







I'm sorry.

Have your pups give you kisses and you'll feel better. And listen to your sis - she knows what's best.


Hurry and get well, I need to see more of your pictures. Stay warm.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww...i sure hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ugh--you whine all you want, dear!! The flu sucks!!!!! Get well soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I love wine - oh, wait, we're talking WHINE?? Poor you, Sarah - the flu sucks, but you've got 5 great nurses (ok - maybe 4, so maybe your sister tried to '*off'* you in your sleep...).

Feel better soon!! You can't be TOO sick if you still have your wit and sense of humor. 

I hope it's a very short flu, 48 hours at the most.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Muster up the energy for the Shower, you should feel better after it, at least for a bit. So sorry you are sick! No fun.

God Bless,

Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello all , I am feeling a trifle better since my VERY HOT shower ( Kirsty moaned that I used ALL the hot water - well I AM ILL ) . Last night there was an ugly incident , my "Nurse" had purchased my Chinese chicken soup from some horrid slop shop rather than my FAVORITE restaurant . After a major , slightly unreasonable HISSY FIT - I crawled to the phone and ordered THE RIGHT soup myself ( good help is SOOO hard to find ) . COUGH , CHOKE . Sarah ( the peevish sick person )


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Chinese Chicken Soup? Well, whatever it takes, Sarah! I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

_Chinese_ chicken soup?? Not too sure that's a cure, but do whatever it takes.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

My Dear Sarah: I will FEDEX you some MAGIC CHICKEN SOUP, Just say the word... Do you think Aussie Land will accept it? The sooner you feel better, the sooner I'll feel better. We all wish you a speedy recovery and send you oodles of love ( and PUPPY KISSES )!!







x0x0x0, N&P&P


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm finally getting over the flu...the SUMMER flu..ugh! I know exactly how you feel right now. My dogs ran when I coughed.







LOL!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Well it's official , I have the Flu - which explains why I am lying in a limp heap on my couch wrapped in a rug . I look horrid , my eyes are tiny pink beads that coordinate with my raspberry colored nose , my hair is lying up in spikes ( I'm too sick to brush it ) - and I feel like I'm coughing up a lung .
> My poor sister is nursing me back to health , because horrible Josh went off on his annual camping trip - I have made sure to breath on his pillow , to share my good fortune upon his return . Kirsty attempted to banish me to the bedroom ( possibly because she is sick of my peevish demands ) but I have crawled out to the couch and am now in possession of the T.V control .
> When I am sick , I watch heart wrenching animal films - so far I have sobbed hysterically through Charlotte's Web , and Lassie ( the good 2006 English version ) . I am managing to coordinate wiping my eyes , with blowing my snot ridden nose - then I toss the tissues over my shoulder like Henry the 8th so my long suffering nurse can pick them up .
> I am surviving on a steady diet of lemon , honey and whisky - Kirsty thinks she can sedate me with alcohol , but I'm not so sure . Last night I awoke to the shadow of my "nurse " standing over me with a pillow - SHE said she was making me more comfortable , I think she was attempting to silence my whining .
> The dogs love when I am ill , they lie under my blankets with me in sympathy - they also like to bark as I cough . COUGH , COUGH , COUGH . Sarah P.S My pajamas are smelling a trifle stale , I might have to brave the shower[/B]


You poor thing!! My husband just had the flu and was on the couch for a week straight. He even fainted in a shower (which really scared me), but he is all better now. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

